# A Must Read!!!!!!!!!



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Let's all say thanks

Something cool that Xerox is doing

If you go to this web site, www.LetsSayThanks.com you can pick out a thank you card and Xerox will print it and it will be sent to a soldier that is currently serving in Iraq . You can't pick out who gets it, but it will go to some member of the armed services.
How AMAZING it would be if we could d get everyone we know to send one!!! This is a great site. Please send a card. It is FREE and it only takes a second.
Wouldn't it be wonderful if the soldiers received a bunch of these? Whether you are for or against the war, our guys and gals over there need to know we are behind them...

"In GOD We TRUST"
GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## tredfishards (May 6, 2007)

Great Site, I Passed It On!


----------

